# Japanese cooking



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

This is not a review. I'm just happy with my new acquisition and wanted to share it.





  








14046718569_3f0396a4c6_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
May 20, 2014








My Kaiseki project is on the way.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Tell me more about it - haven't read it...  kinda got turned off on Japanese cooking long ago because of all the rules (that are only regional).  Still love many of their techniques and use them regularly. 

What's this books angle?

tia


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Let me read ito for a while. I've no opinion yet.


----------

